# Guinea pig experts :)



## mulledwhine (14 April 2013)

Mini has had a bit of an accident with the piggy food, which means I now have nbn  obviously the shops are now shut, so he is going to have to have loads of veggies, so can they eat baby sweet corn, green beans and cherry toms? 

He normally gets a carrot and grass and hay , but because he now has no mix I want to give him a few more veggies 

Any ideas on what else I can give him?


----------



## Elsiecat (14 April 2013)

Apple? Just make sure no pips
Cucumber?
Dandelion? 

I'd be happy giving a guinea pig tomatoes but not too much


----------



## mulledwhine (14 April 2013)

I did not think they could have apple, but now I know it is just the pips he can have some 

Are the green beans and baby corn ok to give?


----------



## Snowy Celandine (14 April 2013)

Our guineas like all those things MW   If you give them a bit more veg and a bit of extra hay they will be fine until you can get to the shops.


----------



## NeverSayNever (14 April 2013)

the supermarkets are open and even my little local coop has Gpig food 

Other than that make sure he has plenty of hay, a bit of carrot and green stuff and he'l be fine til tomorrow.


----------



## mulledwhine (14 April 2013)

Great , thanks I will go and feed him right away


----------



## Elsiecat (14 April 2013)

Never tried green beans or sweetcorn. I'd be worried about choking personally. Although I'm sure they're completely safe to give!


----------



## YasandCrystal (14 April 2013)

How about hay or Readigrass? Hay should be their staple diet to keep their teeth healthy.

Mine get celery, cucumber, carrot, apple, tomatoes, parsnip, sweetcorn, parsley is their favourite - readigrass. The odd strawberry in season and peppers as well as a guinea pig pellet.


----------



## mulledwhine (14 April 2013)

The supermarkets round here close at 4 and the local co-op does not stock it 

He gets hay every day


----------



## mulledwhine (14 April 2013)

He got his hay, the bottom off the broccoli , a carrot, green beans and baby corn, it could not get at the green beans quick enough, so they are a big hit


----------



## mulledwhine (14 April 2013)

Ps the green beans were the trimmed fine bean type


----------



## PleaseVenus (14 April 2013)

They don't need that much dry food anyway. Mine get 30g of pellets each a day and then lots and lots of hay and veg - they eat almost anything.

Green vegetables are best. Carrots, sweetcorn, grapes, apples, strawberrys and other fruits are good for treats. If you give them a bit more veg and make sure they have plenty of hay I'm sure they'll be fine. 

There's a huge list of foods they can eat on the guinea pig forum if you search for it on google. I'm sure you'll find something in the fridge to make up for the lack of pellets


----------



## mulledwhine (14 April 2013)

Thank you, I will google that


----------



## TheFox (14 April 2013)

I don't know if this will be helpful when raiding your fridge but here's a humongous list of guinea pigs fruit and vegetable references (I wasn't aware there was so many types of fruit and vegetables)

http://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/showthread.php?42-Guinea-Pig-Shopping-List

Hope it helps

TheFox


----------



## PleaseVenus (14 April 2013)

TheFox said:



			I don't know if this will be helpful when raiding your fridge but here's a humongous list of guinea pigs fruit and vegetable references (I wasn't aware there was so many types of fruit and vegetables)

http://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/showthread.php?42-Guinea-Pig-Shopping-List

Hope it helps

TheFox 

Click to expand...

Me neither! There's so many things on that list that I didn't know existed. I like buying my guinea pigs some of the obscure ones


----------



## Echo24 (17 April 2013)

You need to be careful with the seeds in cherry tomatoes as they can get impacted in them. I often feed normal tomatoes but scrape out the seeds. Normal sweet corn is fine to feed them but not sure about baby corn, or green beans.

I feed my pig cucumber, broccoli, strawberry green stems, celery, parsley, red bell pepper (high in vitamin c) and occasionally spinach and bananas!


----------



## Echo24 (17 April 2013)

Ditto what everyone else said about dried food, I find my guinea pig doesn't eat a great deal of its dried food if he has lots of veg, which is probably healthier for him as he's less likely to put weight on!


----------



## 3OldPonies (18 April 2013)

Be careful if you want to feed apples.  Some piggies mouths are sensitive to the acid in applies and can get blisters on their lips.  I feed mine pear instead.  

They also get dwarf beans, tomatoes, celery, cabbage and spring greens, cucumber, broccoli (in small doses - someone told me too much is bad for their kidneys), carrot, parsley, cauliflower leaves, hay, dandelions, grass and Gerty Guinea Pig with Excel Nuggets mixed in.


----------



## Hexx (18 April 2013)

Mine get fresh veggies every day (less in summer when they are on the grass), normal breakfast is carrot, celery, cucumber and then either spinach, curly kale, greens, broccoli.  they also get baby sweetcorn or large sweetcorn, green beans, mange tout, they love love love parsley.  They do get a bit of apple in the summer, but not too much as they can get runny tummies.

They also get guinea pig mix (not pellets) and as much hay as they want.  In the winter when they are in and not on grass, they get reddigrass as well.


----------



## Alaadin (18 April 2013)

My pigs have plenty of veg everyday as well as unlimited hay. I use Excel burgess pellets as their dry food, but dry food should be a small part of their diet.


----------

